# SSD mit AMD SB710 --> Welcher AHCI Treiber?



## Eol_Ruin (11. Januar 2011)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine kleine SSD (60GB) zuzulegen.

Bin nun etwas verunsichert denn:
Der TRIM-Befehl wird von den SATA-AHCI Treibern für die SB600/7xx von AMD nicht unterstützt.
AMDs AHCI-Treiber mit TRIM-Unterstützung (Update) - 16.11.2010 - ComputerBase
Danke AMD 

Deswegen müßte ich den Windows 7 Standard-Treiber verwenden.

Nun zu den Fragen:
- hat irgendjemand im Forum Erfahrungen mit der Kombi *SB710* + *Windows 7 AHCI Treiber* + *SSD* ?
- gibts Performanceunterschiede zu den AMD Treibern? Oder hat jemand nen Performancevergleich mit den Standardtreibern?
- sind Probleme mit der oben genannten Kombi bekannt.

Und zu guter Letzt:
*Welche preiswerte 60GB SSD ist empfehlenswert?*
Im Moment wird ja aller Orten von den OCZ Vertex 2 gesprochen.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

> Und zu guter Letzt:
> Welche preiswerte 60GB SSD ist empfehlenswert?
> Im Moment wird ja aller Orten von den OCZ Vertex 2 gesprochen.


das hat auch seinen gute grund ^^

Die meisten hier im Forum hatten eher mehr probs als Vorteile durch 
den AMD treiber und ihrer SB7XX. Du kannst den Treiber ruhig probieren.
Wenn er Probleme macht kannst ihn wieder runterwerfen und den 
MS treiber nehmen. 

Ob es nennenswerte Vorteile durch den AMD treiber gibt?!
Die frage ist leicht beantwortet ...NEIN! ^^
Du hast minimal bessere Benchwerte und Windows bootet vlt 1-3s 
schneller aber das wars auch schon. Im alltag merkst nichts von


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> das hat auch seinen gute grund ^^
> 
> Die meisten hier im Forum hatten eher mehr probs als Vorteile durch
> den AMD treiber und ihrer SB7XX. Du kannst den Treiber ruhig probieren.
> ...



Hab mal deinen SSD-Link aus dem Profile angeschaut! 
Hab den vorher noch gar nicht entdeckt! Werde mich jetzt mal durcharbeiten.

Da du ja anscheinend ein SSD-Profi bist nehme ich dich mal beim Wort und hole mir die OCZ Vertex 2


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

> Hab mal deinen SSD-Link aus dem Profile angeschaut!
> Hab den vorher noch gar nicht entdeckt! Werde mich jetzt mal durcharbeiten.


Der ist doch oben angepinnt ^^ Aber gut, 
bist nicht der erste der ihn übersieht  



> Da du ja anscheinend ein SSD-Profi bist nehme ich dich mal beim Wort und hole mir die OCZ Vertex 2


Ach hör auf, da wird man ja noch rot im gesicht^^ 
Naja sagen wir es mal so, ich beschäftige mich nun seit monaten 
nur noch mit diesem Thema...in der zeit konnt ich doch schon 
sehr viel wissen aneignen und ham massig feedback von 
anderen User ausgewertet. Sowohl ihre bench sowie auch ihre
allgemeinen erfahrungen.

Von daher, ja ich kenn mich schon relativ gut aus mit SSDs^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> Ach hör auf, da wird man ja noch rot im gesicht^^
> Naja sagen wir es mal so, ich beschäftige mich nun seit monaten
> nur noch mit diesem Thema...in der zeit konnt ich doch schon
> sehr viel wissen aneignen und ham massig feedback von
> ...



Falls du dich auch bei normalen HDs auskennst hät ich dazu auch ne Frage:
Meine relativ neue Samsung F3 zeigt unter HD Tune keinen halbwegs linearen Benchmark-Graph sondern eher so einen wie im angehängten Bild (aus einem PCGH-Thread - Bild by Wolf78)
Nur das bei mir die minimale Rate zwei Spitzen bei nur ca. 10MB/s hat.
Ist das normal und wenn nicht --> woran kann das liegen.
Die Average-Rate ist ca. bei 105MB/s

PS: Ich verwende die neuere HD Tune-Version 4.60. Können die unterschiedlichen Werte auch darauf zurückzuführen zu sein?


ADD:
Hab jetzt mal die alte 2.55er Version angeschmissen - auch da gibts Ausschläge nach unten.
Interessanterweise so ziemlich GENAU bei den Übergängen der Partitionen auf der Festplatte.
Die erste ist 120GB groß --> genau bei 12% (von 1TB) geht der Graph auch 3MB/s.


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

naja kenn mich schon auch weitesgehend mit hdd aus 
aber ich versuch mich da eigentlich rauszuhalten. ^^

Aber wenn du mich direkt fragst hier mein senf dazu

1. HDD können keinen linearen graph haben.
Das ist bedingt dadurch, dass die daten auf eine scheibe
geschrieben werden. Wie du dir vorstellen kannst, 
herrschen also innen andere bedingungen wie aussen auf den scheiben.
Kommt durch den unterschiedlichen radien zum mittelpunkt und den 
sich damit ergebenden unterschiedlichen umfangsgeschwindigkeiten.

2. Warum du die zacken nach unten hast?!
Ist auch recht leicht erklärt...
Die werte brechen immer dann ein, wenn das OS
auf die HDD zugreift während du benchen tust. 

Wenn die HDD nicht als OS platte läuft, 
verschwinden die zacken. Abgesehen davon habe sie wirklich absolut nichts zusagen.


----------



## Bemme90 (11. Januar 2011)

> keinen halbwegs linearen Benchmark-Graph



Wenn auf der Platte das OS ist, ist das ganz normal... Man hat da automatisch Einbrüche, wenn Windows nachlädt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Januar 2011)

Nächste Frage :
Ich habe auf meiner akuellen Festplatte eine perfekt funktionierende und für mich gut konfigurierte und nur einen Monat alte Windows 7 x64 Partition.
Der MBR ist allerdings auf der primäre Boot-Partition mit meinem noch meist verwendete XP auf der gleichen Platte.
Das XP würde ich auch auf der HD belassen.

Kann ich die 7 Partition einfach verkleinern (hat 120GB - sind aber nur ca. 25GB belegt) dann auf die SSD spiegeln und unter XP mittels EasyBCD die Win7 Partition wieder hinbiegen?
Bei normalen HDs habs ich immer so gemacht.

Oder sollte man Windows 7 komplett neu installieren auf die SSD.


ADD:
Hab jetzt die beiden SSD-Threads halbwegs durch.
Wird also doch eine Win7 Neuinstallation fällig.
MIST 
Hab grad wirklich die Perfekten Einstellungen zusammen.
Hat mich diverse Tage gekostet.


ADD2:
Wies aussieht ist der AMD-Treiber nicht wirklich viel schneller als der von MS
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger
Wenn man dann noch den fehlenden TRIM unter der SB710 miteinbezieht dann gibts wirklich keinen Grund für den AMD-Treiber.

Warum bringt es AMD eigentlich nicht fertig TRIM auch für die älteren Southbridges zu unterstützen? 
Bei Intel und MS gehts ja auch.


----------



## GPHENOM (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die gleiche Platte und das gleiche Board.
Ich nutze den msahci Treiber und hab bisher keine Probleme gehabt.
Ich bekomme zwar nicht genau die Werte die von OCZ angegeben sind aber mir reichts.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt die Startpost des SSD-Thread durch.

Bin nun wieder etwas irritiert 

Es werden durchweg SSDs mit Sandforce-Controler empfohlen.
Ganz unten in der (langen!!) Startpost steht aber unter *Der TRIM Befehl und Sandforce SSD* das der Sandforce-Controler mit dem TRIM recht eigenwillig umgeht.

Wären dann nicht SSDs mit anderen Controlern eher zu empfehlen?

Oder interpretiere ich in den letzten Abschnitt zu viel rein?


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

post #600 
alter schwede haben wir in den letzten 2 monaten viel gespamt in meinem thread 



> Warum bringt es AMD eigentlich nicht fertig TRIM auch für die älteren Southbridges zu unterstützen?



Warum Banane krumm?!^^ 
Amd/ATI ist ja nicht gerade bekannt für ihren monster Treiber entwicklung!


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

> Es werden durchwet SSDs mit Sandforce-Controler empfohlen.
> Ganz unten in der (langen!!) Startpost steht aber unter Der TRIM Befehl und Sandforce SSD das der Sandforce-Controler mit dem TRIM recht eigenwillig umgeht.


und wieso stellst du die frage nicht direkt im thread^^
Wirst hier eh von den gleichen "beraten"^^

Muß ja nicht schlechtes heißen das die SF SSD kein Trim naja nennen wir es "brauchen"

Die SF SSD brechen beim schreiben um 50% ein mit oder ohne Trim.
Das ist so sicher wie das amen in der kirche!
Aber danach hält sich der werte, egal ob mit oder ohne Trim.

warum wir trotzdem so begeistert sind von den SF SSD?!
Ganz einfach, nicht trimmen heißt --> höhere Lebenserwartung
weil nicht unnötig auf der SSD rumgeschrieben wird. (trim heißt nicht löschen sondern ist quasi ein "schreibbefehl" sehr verwirrend ich weiß^^)

Und abgesehen von diesem positiven effeckt, 
sind die schreibwerte der kleinen Crucial und oder Intel 
so schwach, wie die der SF SSD *NACH *dem einbruch!
Und diese SSD leiden mehr unter einem nicht vorhanden Trim befehl!
Soll heißen, die werte brechen weiter ein als die von SF SSD


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> und wieso stellst du die frage nicht direkt im thread^^



Stimmt auch wieder 

Ab jetzt also im anderen weiter - auf die nächsten 2000+x Posts


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

jo wenns so weiter geht schaf ma noch die 10k post bis ende 2011 XD
Aber wir haben in letzter zeit auch ein wenig OT gelaber reinbekommen.^^


----------

